

Show HN: Dumblr – tumblr for devs - devty
https://github.com/devty1023/dumblr

======
Fudgel
Could you explain a bit more about how it works.

~~~
devty
hi!

the basic idea is that you can load/create 'text' posts from your tumblr blog,
make changes in your favorite text editor, and push the changes upto tumblr
again.

is there particular area you find it unclear? i would be interested in knowing
and improving the readme

